# New mods to the GTO!



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

When I first saw the GTO's I was disappointed about the lack of engine "vitals" it had, being spoiled from owning a T/A. Well now that I got into road tracking my car and now that it is FI'd I really wanted gauges to keep an eye on things. This will be the the last bit of mods for awhile, the GOV(wife) cut my mod funding.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Dude that looks so cool. it makes me want a set. lol what did that run you in the end if you dont mind me asking. Also was it hard to put in?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree:agreeReally nice.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks really nice. Now i want one.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks. The gauge pod was not that great, I had to use a heat gun to get it to fit correctly. Other than that, I like the price and the design of it.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

heres mine. boost gauge only atm.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool, I was looking for pictures of the OEM Aussie gauge pod. Holden/HSV changed their website so I couldn't find any pictures like before.


----------

